# TTRS sports exhaust and normal exhaust ?



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

What's the difference between the sports exhaust and the standard exhaust ? My tips on mine are silver but it still sounds amazing?


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

The sports exhaust sounds REALLY different. The tips on the sports are matt black as opposed to silver. When you click the sport mode button, some flaps open in the exhaust which make it louder (I'm afraid I don't know any more technical detail). Just uploading a video of a demo I just made...


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

Here you go!


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Ah right yeah that sounds nice  might have to spray the tips black on mine as chrome chips


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Black tips,and different back box with the sports exhaust.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

That's loads different.

Wonder if the flaps can be retrofitted along with a custom exhaust on a 3.2...Hmmmmmm


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Get the cat bypass pipes on yours Rich, will sound even better!


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

You get the "S" button with the flap on the normal RS exhaust, its also on the TTS and the 3.2 i believe (not the butto, just the flaps)....

I have second cat milltek pipe on my RS normal exhaust, sounds the same as the sports exhaust now 

mmmmmmm flaps :roll:


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

I cable tied the actuator "open" so I had sports exhaust flaps open all the time without the horrible mag ride and jerky throttle map switched on (i.e when you hit the sport button). It certainly turned heads when accelerating.......and got a few comments from the neighbours about noise


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hodgster said:


> I cable tied the actuator "open" so I had sports exhaust flaps open all the time without the horrible mag ride and jerky throttle map switched on (i.e when you hit the sport button). It certainly turned heads when accelerating.......and got a few comments from the neighbours about noise


Done the same thing, only lasted a week before removing though, too much drone on the motorway!


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

This is mine with decat and Audi sports exhaust.Never felt the need to go for an after market system

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBjp7Sx ... ure=gp-n-y


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

That sounds great ! Is it the downpipe that's restrictive ? My standard catback not a sport one should be fine ?


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Modifying or replacing the downpipe is always good if your planning to tune the car


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

jaybyme said:


> This is mine with decat and Audi sports exhaust.Never felt the need to go for an after market system
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBjp7Sx ... ure=gp-n-y


Must admit I flinched a lot at 30 seconds into that video!! Having the RS poised for a launch with someone only a few feet in front of the car isn't my idea of a fun night - I know who'd lose that game of Chicken 

Sounds great though!


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Suzuka said:


> You get the "S" button with the flap on the normal RS exhaust, its also on the TTS and the 3.2 i believe (not the butto, just the flaps)....
> 
> I have second cat milltek pipe on my RS normal exhaust, sounds the same as the sports exhaust now
> 
> mmmmmmm flaps :roll:


No flap on the 3.2 buddy 

Only real way to unleash the noise is to go aftermarket exhaust.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

Does anyone know where there is a video of Standard exhaust VS Sports?


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

there will be something on youtube , I cant tell the difference really lol


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

The difference is in S mode with the flap open,as the the left side is straight through with no packing.
You can really hear that it's straight through in the video that I posted.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Ah I see I'll have a look


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

I have cut my central resonators open emptied them and welded them.up and it's made it louder. How much roughly do the 2nd bypass make it louder by? And mines the non sport exhaust.


----------



## chrisquattro (Nov 12, 2013)

rampo said:


> I have cut my central resonators open emptied them and welded them.up and it's made it louder. How much roughly do the 2nd bypass make it louder by? And mines the non sport exhaust.


I am thinking of doing this mod to my 3.2 middle box. I have a Scorpion non res system and although it does sound good it does drone a bit too much on motorways. Has anyone opened their 3.2 middle box and removed the internals or is this same thing as having a straight through pipe? Is this mod basically the same as a non res Scorpion or Miltek exhaust and if so should it sound similar or drone at all?

Chris.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

The middle silencers on the TTRS have a large effect on the sound,removing them really makes the car much louder,especially under full throttle.That is either good,or bad depending what your after.
Removing all cats and running the sports end silencer is a very good compromise


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

jaybyme said:


> The middle silencers on the TTRS have a large effect on the sound,removing them really makes the car much louder,especially under full throttle.That is either good,or bad depending what your after.
> Removing all cats and running the sports end silencer is a very good compromise


i have gutted my resonators and its made it slightly louder. going to go with bypass pipes hopefully it will be louder again.
do you if i remove the resonator completely it would be louder still?

also ive done the flapper mod i think and most seems to come out of one side ?


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

rampo said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> > The middle silencers on the TTRS have a large effect on the sound,removing them really makes the car much louder,especially under full throttle.That is either good,or bad depending what your after.
> ...


Why did you spend the time to gut the central resonator...? Just cut it out, replace with straight pipe and done.

I have the milltek second cat delete and I have removed my centre resonator completely. Sounds stock with the flap closed (from inside the cabin) but a lot louder with the S button pushed. Been into dealers several times and they have no issue with it. Good welds and after about 3k miles on the UK wet/dirty roads it now just blends in with the rest of the system.

Perfect I think. Having driven an RS with OEM sports exhaust I would say my modded standard exhaust sounds probably 40/50% louder than the sports with the flap open.

I'm amazed how people can drive around with the "flapper" mod on the RS. Even on the stock exhaust its boomy and unpleasant to drive at cruising motorway speeds - and I like the exhaust noise!


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

Is there a way to tell by looking under the car if it has a Sports exhaust or not?

Audi should have made this standard on the RS...


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

R33YSE said:


> Is there a way to tell by looking under the car if it has a Sports exhaust or not?
> 
> Audi should have made this standard on the RS...


Nope.

Black tips are the only visual giveaway.

If they made it standard how could they charge a premium on further "extras"? :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

R33YSE said:


> Is there a way to tell by looking under the car if it has a Sports exhaust or not?


Yes.
Have a read of this: search.php?keywords=exhaust&terms=all&author=JohnLZ7W&fid[]=19&sc=1&sf=all&sr=posts&sk=t&sd=d&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

brittan said:


> R33YSE said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a way to tell by looking under the car if it has a Sports exhaust or not?
> ...


Ahhh all in the dimples! Cheers


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

R33YSE said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > R33YSE said:
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong those "dimples" are on the top side of the exhaust thus unless you have the exhaust off the car you cannot see those markings.

So by looking under the car this does not give you a visual indication as these cannot be seen.

As far as I am aware/can see the only visual indication are the black tips.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Suzuka said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong those "dimples" are on the top side of the exhaust thus unless you have the exhaust off the car you cannot see those markings.
> 
> So by looking under the car this does not give you a visual indication as these cannot be seen.
> 
> As far as I am aware/can see the only visual indication are the black tips.


Oops, I quoted my search for the info rather than the actual thread. 
Read this to the end: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=759625&hilit=exhaust


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks again, I think chrome tips are preferred (Something else to polish  )

If the right one comes along and it doesn't have Sports exhaust, It wouldn't put me off.


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

Suzuka said:


> rampo said:
> 
> 
> > jaybyme said:
> ...


i gutted them as it was miles easier to cut the box open pull the packing out and weld it up than taking the rear exhaust off putting it in a jig so it doesn't move them cutting the box out and welding pipe in without the exhaust changing allignment.

can you do a video of your exhaust mate?


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong those "dimples" are on the top side of the exhaust thus unless you have the exhaust off the car you cannot see those markings.

So by looking under the car this does not give you a visual indication as these cannot be seen.

As far as I am aware/can see the only visual indication are the black tips.[/quote]

no the dimples are on the bottom or they was on mine.


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

rampo said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong those "dimples" are on the top side of the exhaust thus unless you have the exhaust off the car you cannot see those markings.
> 
> So by looking under the car this does not give you a visual indication as these cannot be seen.
> 
> As far as I am aware/can see the only visual indication are the black tips.


no the dimples are on the bottom or they was on mine.[/quote]


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes dimples are on both sides.

Here's mine with APR centre silencer and Audi sports end silencer.
It's very loud once the flap opens


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

jaybyme said:


> Yes dimples are on both sides.
> 
> Here's mine with APR centre silencer and Audi sports end silencer.
> It's very loud once the flap opens


that does sound good! wonder how much louder that is with the sport rear box over my standard one


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

rampo said:


> rampo said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if I'm wrong those "dimples" are on the top side of the exhaust thus unless you have the exhaust off the car you cannot see those markings.
> ...


[/quote]

fair enough then.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

rampo said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> > Yes dimples are on both sides.
> ...


A far bit as the left side of the silencer has no dampening in the sports version,so mine is pretty much straight through now with the flap open.
It would still be pretty loud though


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

jaybyme said:


> rampo said:
> 
> 
> > jaybyme said:
> ...


Will give it a go


----------

